# Thermaltake Mozart TX



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2006)

The Thermaltake Mozart TX is one of the biggest PC cases ever made. It has so much space that you can put two systems into it. You have five drive bays and seven 3.5" bays, a total of ten fans can be installed into this case which seems like a great candidate to be fit with water cooling. We test the silver, all aluminum version of this $300 monster case.

*Show full review*


----------



## tdx (Aug 16, 2006)

*A few questions*

Thanks for the great review. Really informative as usual. 

I have a few more questions though:

1. Given the huge size of the case, do you think a EATX motherboard can fit? I would love to put a Dual Woodcrest server in there, but I don't know if it will accomodate the slightly larger motherboard

2. Did Thermaltake say when the case will be available in the US? Also, will the 7" LCD be available at the same time or later?

3. You mentioned the supplied fans were not silent. Do you think that by replacing them with really silent 120mm fans (like the Nexus Real Quiet) one could reduce the sound levels?

4. Can this case take larger PSUs like PC Power & Cooling or Enermax 1KW?

5. Finally, try as I might, I can't seem to find a valuable use for the extra Mini-ITX subsystem. I mean, with PCs being Dual-Core (and soon Quad-Core), what could a secondary system do that the main cannot achieve? Any thoughts/ideas on that?

Thanks, TDX


----------



## drade (Aug 16, 2006)

How the heck would two system run off this thing, with only one psu holder?

Also I noticed the Power cable, hdd led cable all that buisness... for two systems.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2006)

1) can you give me the measurements of an eatx motherboard (in cm)
2) it should be available very soon. the 7" display will be available later, we should have the review as one of the first sites once it's available
3) yep if you install quiet/slower fans it will of course become quieter. you may also be able to just disconnect some
4) yep absolutely no problem
5) i have no idea


----------



## tdx (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the answers

Looking forward to the review of the touchscreen!


----------



## tdx (Aug 17, 2006)

The Woodcrest motherboard i'm thinking of using is the Tyan i5000XT. There's a very detailed description on the GamePC website review:

http://www.gamepc.com/labs/view_content.asp?id=tyan5000&page=1

From that review: The board follows the "CEB Footprint" of 12" x 10.5", opposed to standard ATX motherboards which are 12" x 9.6".

So, you think it will fit?


----------



## PCHound (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice review, pics and details about this new case.  I've been looking at all the "cube-style" cases and like them very much.  All of them are fairly expensive.  I have a couple of questions:

1.  You mentioned the doors are hard to remove and that is one of my concerns.  Since the doors open toward the rear of trhe case, removing them to work from the side will be likely be necessary (at least for me).  From the photos I can't tell if the doors lift and remove out of those vertical slots in the case, or do you have to remove some screws to get the doors away from the case?

2.  I can't seem to find any reseller that has this new case for sale even though Thermaltake's website claimed it would be available for purchase on July 30th.  It was a good sign that some of the cases are starting to appear in online reviews like yours.  What's the thinking about retail availability...30 days after the product has been given to reviewers?  I've tried to get answers from NewEgg, ZipZoomFly and even Thermaltake, but nobody is talking.

Thanks again for the review...well done!


----------



## drwowe (Aug 19, 2006)

The E-ATX spec allows all the way up to 12" x 13".  I'm also curious if it will work.  (perhaps with some modding?)

I would use the 2nd system as a MythTV backend.  That way my shows are recorded without interruption when I'm playing with overclocking or generally screwing around with the main system.

I read somewhere else that part of the Mini-ITX upgrade kit is a PSU that fits in a drive bay.  Mini-ITX boards don't need that much power.

The last word I saw on availability was here:  http://www.xoxideforums.com/computer-cases/70844-will-xoxide-carry-case.html


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2006)

PCHound said:


> Very nice review, pics and details about this new case.  I've been looking at all the "cube-style" cases and like them very much.  All of them are fairly expensive.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  You mentioned the doors are hard to remove and that is one of my concerns.  Since the doors open toward the rear of trhe case, removing them to work from the side will be likely be necessary (at least for me).  From the photos I can't tell if the doors lift and remove out of those vertical slots in the case, or do you have to remove some screws to get the doors away from the case?
> 
> Thanks again for the review...well done!



you can't lift out the doors .. the use a screw mechanism


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2006)

drwowe said:


> The E-ATX spec allows all the way up to 12" x 13".  I'm also curious if it will work.  (perhaps with some modding?)
> 
> I would use the 2nd system as a MythTV backend.  That way my shows are recorded without interruption when I'm playing with overclocking or generally screwing around with the main system.
> 
> ...



space for motherboards is about 30 cm wide and 34 cm high


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

May I add that this case is now 250$, Newegg has them in stock, as well as frozencpu and all those other sites, so if your looking to get one they are now in, 50$ cheaper then they were!


----------



## Knighthis (Jan 27, 2021)

Mine is for sale. Black with Plexi side panels


----------

